# How fast do you drive in the snow?



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

In the snow.. nowadays I dont drive. My car has summer tires on it. Sold my winters to buy another car.. but then lost my job so I am stuck with a half-broken car and a new car on summer tires.

When i did have winters on my 07 Jetta.. I generally used a rule of thumb of about half the speed limit in really bad conditions. If you go too slow, you're going to start spinning. At the same time.. too fast and you're going to have real trouble stopping.

My car is also lowered.. so I need to watch driving it through deep snow or i take the chance of ripping a body kit piece off or something of that sort


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I live in central NY and have a truck with four wheel drive. I drive as fast as I can in the snow while still staying within the speed limit. It's 65 mph on the highway to my hill and I usually can drive that with no problem


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I drive a 4WD. During the last Tahoe storm I was probably one of the faster car going up. I don't see any car in front of me most of time. But there are quite a few cars (all 4WD) that drove faster, they disappeared in front of me soon after they passed me. Their speed is much faster than you mentioned. The road is slippery because I saw a car without chain skidding all the way for a short while before I passed it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

1. How fast you drive: If my chains are on, no faster than 30. On my trip to Timberline a couple days ago, I was doing about 20mph up the access road at MOST.

2. What car you drive / Drivetrain (4wd, FWD, RWD): 2003 Honda Accord FWD

3. Type of tires: All season tires with chains in the snow.

4. Maybe some experience you have encountered or seen: People think that AWD means they are invincible. AWD has NOTHING to do with traction in the snow. AWD simply helps if you should get stuck. If you are doing 40mph on ice you are going to slide just like anyone else. I watched an AWD Range Rover lose control and almost hit my car. Took out the SUV behind me. What a great first experience in the mountains.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Most modern 4WD will have some kind of computerized traction control built in to prevent slip. But like Flick Montana says, it will still slip if you drive over the limit of the computer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I rock me an Acura RWD, i believe... I do some crusising in it. Speed limits are for the devil.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, MY car is a 350Z convertible. When we got 6 inches of snow, I couldn't even get INTO the driveway from the garage. It was absolutely USELESS. I'm seriously debating getting one of those Subaru Forester XS things.

Seriously, I don't know why my Z even has traction control. It does nothing. Unless you live in Cali, don't buy one. I'm amazed how many I see around here in Oregon.

So, a little off topic, but does anyone own a Forester XS or a Legacy Outback Sedan?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I have an audi a6 wagon with new yokohama all weather tires. my car handles like a champ in the snow but its normally the others i have to worry about. in salt lake we go up little winding two lane roads to get to resorts. many dont have guard rails and theres many switchbacks and s turns. theres also a few places that dont look menacing but always toss cars into the creek, these you learn over time and are extra careful around. at most up or down ill do 35-40 in a bad storm but ive been in situations where the 12 mile drive down the canyon has taken almost an hour.

flick had a subaru legacy for few years and it was a great car.. upgraded to the audi 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

1. How fast you drive?

I go a good 15-20 mph below what I'm normally driving usually, but it depends on the road. I'd rather go a little slower than slide off a cliff or into another car.


2. What car you drive / Drivetrain (4wd, FWD, RWD)

'97 Subaru Outback Legacy (wagon), AWD


3. Type of tires: Snow, All-Season, Traction Cables, Chains, Studded tires

All-Season


4. Maybe some experience you have encountered or seen

First time I went driving through serious snow was in Coal Creek Canyon. That ride scared the living shit out of me lol.. Was going way too fast when I ran into some sharp S turns on the road. Things I learned from that trip: fuck tailgaters in the snow and people drive way too god damn fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

my 96 integra is fuckin retarded in the snow.... If you can get it going (i.e. out of the snow ditch) it will handle pretty decent... but its almost always stuck in the snow no matter what... mainly due to the fact that I have all seasons on it haha.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

desklamp said:


> fuck tailgaters in the snow and people drive way too god damn fast.


best way to get the tailgaters is to let off your gas so that you slow down w/o using your brakelights. theyll come up on your ass then hit their brakes to stop. at that point just start giving your car some gas and youll be on your way. they however will be screwed from all of a sudden trying to get going on a snow covered road pointed up hill from a stand still /muahahahaa


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

how fast? as fast as i feel comfortable driving in said conditions. i drive a subaru awd with all seasons. no issues at all. dont think i could get it stuck if i tried but dont drive like an asshat either.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

T.J. said:


> how fast? as fast as i feel comfortable driving in said conditions. i drive a subaru awd with all seasons. no issues at all. dont think i could get it stuck if i tried but dont drive like an asshat either.


Subaru is definitely a contender in cars.

They have amazing control, and rarely have problems.

Definitely one of my vehicles of choice when i get older.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

1. what I feel is comfortable. slowed down the past few years 
2. used to have a FWD civic now have a 4x4 truck 
3. civic had snow tires truck has off road tires 

4. before I turned the civic in to a drag car and got my truck I was doing about 90-100 mph up the hill (wet or dry) id slow down a little at
the top if there was snow. 
every year I see at least one car/truck/suv in the ditch on the mtn 
I got my civic side ways before 50-60 mph
Ass kicked out on me in the truck (in 4x4)
now days Im going the speed limit or just over, at the top in the snow Im usually stuck behind a slow driver or going whats comfortable


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a Nissan Rogue, it's Front wheel/4wheel drive.

I usually drive anywhere between 40-60 km p/h depending on what condition the snow is in and wether or not i'm worried about ice. On the highway I'll go 60-80 depending conditions. 

Driving in the snow has never really bothered me, and it truly does depend on the conditions. There is never just "snow" its either wet snow, dry snow, hard pack, ice, snow falling, and on and on. If its a whiteout i'll drive maybe 30k and be very careful, if its just hardpack then i'll drive normally and just begin breaking sooner.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

1. Same as I drive on bare roads depending on the snow. If snow is on the road lightly, same, if snow is packed within a few inches, same, if snow is over a few inches I slow down to about 10 under the limit depending on conditions and road terrain. Usually I'm one of the last of peeps to slow down. I usually will put my vehicle in the left or far left lane when no one else does to get the hell away from being stuck in a traffic cemetary, which basically means being stuck bunched up like you're in a Nascar race waiting for something to happen, no thank you.

2. '08 Chevy Colorado, 2wd rear

3. Snow tires on rear only

4. Um... well everyone has seen people go off the road on snow usually so, yes I've encountered this? Experience personally, grew up in snow that usually would be with us 5-6 months a year and used to race on dirt for years so, I'm used to feeling what the vehicle is doing and controlling going sideways.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> AWD has NOTHING to do with traction in the snow. AWD simply helps if you should get stuck. If you are doing 40mph on ice you are going to slide just like anyone else.


4WD on the other hand...

So if AWD has nothing to do with traction why does it help you when stuck?

55mph all the way (slowing for corners), unless I can't see or someone slow is in front.
Never use chains, they limit your speed. Never use brakes.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> People think that AWD means they are invincible. AWD has NOTHING to do with traction in the snow. AWD simply helps if you should get stuck. If you are doing 40mph on ice you are going to slide just like anyone else.



4WD FTW


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually drive what Im comfortable with, could be the speed limit, could be under...just really depends where I am and how my car feels.

I drive 










Run Blizzak WS-60 studless snow/ice tires


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Is that a Lancer?

Looks like you're fine in 4 inches or less. How do you get to the mountain on the deep days?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Is that a Lancer?
> 
> Looks like you're fine in 4 inches or less. How do you get to the mountain on the deep days?



Lancer Evo


And I was driving in foot high snow 2 weeks ago, just plowing through it easily...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> Lancer Evo
> 
> 
> And I was driving in foot high snow 2 weeks ago, just plowing through it easily...


You are so lucky to have been driving in 12 inches of snow  I'm praying for that up here.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That was Kirkwood...Fantastic. 
Went up there in similar conditions with my original tires 45K on them...coming down was dangerous. So I got new Sumitomo HTR+...and turned that car into a snowcat...I kept pushing never reaching the limit or slipping, there was a good cover of snow on top of ice, the car was going up like nothing and coming down like it was paved road...I was at the speed limit, sometimes above, when no cars were present...really fun, and safe with new tires.

I drive a 06 Subaru WRX, AWD, All season SUMITOMO HTR+


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Grizz said:


> So if AWD has nothing to do with traction why does it help you when stuck?


Without getting technical, I'll say this. AWD simply puts power to all 4 wheels. It helps when you need traction from a stop because you don't have two wheels providing no push like you do in a 2WD car. So the car is able to get moving better, especially if the stuck wheels on the 2WD cars are NOT drive wheels. For instance, my RWD car can't get through snow because it can't push the dead front wheels through snow.

While having all 4 wheels delivering power is great for getting unstuck, the problem with losing traction is that your wheels fail to grip entirely. This RARELY happens to just one wheel unless you are hard cornering in the rain or something. On ice, when you lose traction, you lose it to all wheels. It doesn't matter how many start spinning, they are all spinning and not putting their power to the road.

While you're driving, FWD is just as good at AWD. RWD is not as good because excess power can cause fishtailing. Thus, more RWD cars are next to useless in the snow. Just make sure you have good tires and chains and you're golden. Chains on an AWD will mean you can regain traction on any wheel that loses it. AWD + chains = win on the snow.

In related news, I may be set up to test drive a 2009 F-150 this year. Hopefully, I'll come down with syphilis and I won't have to.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I honestly don't know why people like the F-150, my parents owned two of them, most uncomfty piece of shit truck I've ever driven, I'll stick to Chevy


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> .... AWD simply puts power to all 4 wheels. It helps when you need traction from a stop because you don't have two wheels providing no push like you do in a 2WD car.....


This is like saying ABS is useless. Most modern AWD have computerized traction control. Some have limited slip differential. It is more advanced than ABS. 

Some 4WD do get stuck or slip. There are many reasons for that. It could be tire (best to have a tire with M/S marking "Mud and Snow") or it is being driven over the limit.

There is a reason why 4WD always end up the in the front of the pack when driving in snow condition.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hummm you don't put chains on AWD....you use snow tires.
And it does help also in slowing down, if you use your engine to brake instead of hiting the brakes the car will most likely hold the road, unless you were too fast in the first place.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

just to add to pawlo.

4WD owner need to check with the factory to see if you can put chain on your 4WD because chain may confuse the traction control computer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

sure ...I'm not an off road expert, but I do know that 4 snow tires are better than chains on an AWD vehicle...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

*2wd; 4wd; Awd*

When a car says that it is two wheel drive it is truely only one wheel drive. When it says its 4WD that its reaaly only two wheel drive. And when it says all wheel drive than its all wheel drive, thats why they perform best in the snow.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, I'm not saying you should use chains instead. But I know several people who do it because they say they can't afford snow tires and don't want to drive on them every day if they could. I don't have an AWD car so I've never considered it. My last AWD car was YEARS ago and I never had to use chains.

And ABS is far from useless. I had an old car without ABS. If you braked too hard it would shutter and die, then the steering locked up because you had no power. And pumping the brakes is such a great way to break your limited amount of traction.

And I'm not saying AWD or 4WD is useless. I'm just saying that if you drive fast, you're just as likely to lose control as a FWD car.

I'm still a timid snow driver. Never had to deal with these mountains and chains and stuff before. I'm sure I drive a lot slower in the snow that most Oregonians, even if I rocket by them in dry weather down in the valley. :dunno:

And about the F-150... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

oct6454 said:


> When a car says that it is two wheel drive it is truely only one wheel drive. When it says its 4WD that its reaaly only two wheel drive. And when it says all wheel drive than its all wheel drive, thats why they perform best in the snow.


Not always true for 2wd, this is where differentials come into place, unless of course you're saying it in the sense of it being "truely 1wd with speshul assistance"

Oh and AWD and 4WD are different things, 4WD is far superior in snow and experiencing it myself, wins hands down. Had people on the highway last year a few trips into VT with my brother and his Nissan Pathfinder, solid snow on the highway and a storm, pop it into 4WD and still going highway speeds where everyone else is going under 30 for it being that bad. Not saying it in the sense to justify going fast, just saying it in the sense it easily stable at highway speeds with packed snow covering every bit of the road.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I drive a 07 F350 crew cab with 20 inch wheels and 37 inch tires.I have chains for all four tires so there is really no place that I can't go.As far as what speed in the snow I try to stay at the speed limit.Oh tires are toyo mud.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Speaking of
Today coming off Cypress Mountain there was 2 cars in the ditch (maybe a 3rd that already got towed out) and one flipped on the side just after the on ramp on to the high way. 
Get back in to town and almost every hill has ice and cars stuck on it 
The drive that took me 30 min in the morning to get up the mountain took 3 hours to get home.
People in this city are so fucking stupid, almost no one has snow tires and they dont know how to drive.

end rant


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

oct6454 said:


> When a car says that it is two wheel drive it is truely only one wheel drive. When it says its 4WD that its reaaly only two wheel drive. And when it says all wheel drive than its all wheel drive, thats why they perform best in the snow.


4WD just means a car CAN use all 4 wheels. Something like a Jeep which can be put into 4WD for off-roading, for instance. AWD is like any given Subaru. All wheels, all the time.

How do you figure a 2WD car is 1 wheel drive? If you have an LSD, you can ensure you don't have a slipping wheel, if that is what you're getting at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

SnoeMan said:


> Speaking of
> Today coming off Cypress Mountain there was 2 cars in the ditch (maybe a 3rd that already got towed out) and one flipped on the side just after the on ramp on to the high way.
> Get back in to town and almost every hill has ice and cars stuck on it
> The drive that took me 30 min in the morning to get up the mountain took 3 hours to get home.
> ...


Dude I knooo
an the fuckin transit totally bailed on us..omfg so bad
had to get a fuckin ride back
geeze.


Going up next weekend..Hopefully will be much better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> I usually drive what Im comfortable with, could be the speed limit, could be under...just really depends where I am and how my car feels.
> 
> I drive
> 
> ...


represent.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> 4WD just means a car CAN use all 4 wheels. Something like a Jeep which can be put into 4WD for off-roading, for instance. AWD is like any given Subaru. All wheels, all the time.
> 
> How do you figure a 2WD car is 1 wheel drive? If you have an LSD, you can ensure you don't have a slipping wheel, if that is what you're getting at.


Most 2WD and 4x4 vehicles don't have limited slip differentials though. My Dodge Ram has an open rear diff, so it sends all the power to the wheel with the least resistance - hence 1WD (really a 0WD on ice etc since it's sending all the power to the wheel that's slipping). A 4x4 is usually a 2WD in slippery conditions unless they have some sort of locking differential up front/back or traction control.

An AWD isn't a true AWD vehicle either, unless they have a LSD in the front and the back. My Eclipse GSX is a 3WD. It has an open front diff and a limited slip rear diff. IIRC most Subaru's have limited slip front and rear, so they are true AWD vehicles.

I'd take an AWD over a 4x4 any day of the week just because most modern AWD vehicles have active center differentials and active front and rear diffs. The Subaru WRX Sti can send anywhere between 40% and 60% power to the front or rear wheels depending on which set of wheels has the most traction. Combine that with a front and rear diff that can send between 0 and 100% power to different wheels, I think a limited slip diff will be superior to any 4x4 system.

Also - since I mentioned traction control, most traction control systems are simply systems that limit the power sent to the drive wheels. So if you're flooring the gas pedal, but the computer detects the wheels are spinning, it will cut power to the drive wheels till it detects grip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

oct6454 said:


> When a car says that it is two wheel drive it is truely only one wheel drive. When it says its 4WD that its reaaly only two wheel drive. And when it says all wheel drive than its all wheel drive, thats why they perform best in the snow.


Unless you have a locker (not so common) or limited-slip differential, which is standard on many 4x4 vehicles, at least in the back. (Then you've got three wheel drive at least.)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got a ticket from a Sheriff last season. I was driving my truck (now sold), which I was very familiar with. I consider myself better than average at driving in the snow. It was a Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 with a brand new suspension setup and baby 3" lift on siped all-terrain 31's. Had to go to the US District Courthouse and get screened by US Marhalls since it was on National forest land, and thus a Federal case...lol. Yeah, it was snowing fairly lightly at the time and they got me on radar going 15 over. My lawyer got it off, so it worked out, but I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Ford explorer 2004...

no lift, on 30 inch goodyear all seasons. does amazing in the snow, 4x4 high is more then sufficient on snow, if its icy, throw it in low and crawl like a mother fucking snail. ill do the limit or over if its good conditions, always stay below the limit on bad roads. traction control keeps the power even, but i really want to get a rear electronic locker so that i can lock it in the snow when its really bad out. The way that the traction control works is by applying the brakes to the wheel that is spinning, forcing the car to balance the power to all the wheels. It works, but it can overheat within 10 minutes if your on really bad icy roads.

we can get through 2 feet of powder no problem if necessary.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

1. I drive pretty slow.
2. Toyota 4Runner (4WD).
3. All-Season tires
4. Fishtailed once and it wasn't a fun experience so I drive slow now all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I drive a 99 explorer and it its packed snow and ice i dont go faster than 40 mph. Even with chains on you shouldnt go faster than that.

We drove my buddies wrx up today but it was blue skies so the snow wasnt a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Even with chains on you shouldnt go faster than that.


Especially with chains. Read the warning on the instruction sheet, most chains are not supposed to be used over ~35 miles per hour.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Actually, MY car is a 350Z convertible. When we got 6 inches of snow, I couldn't even get INTO the driveway from the garage. It was absolutely USELESS. I'm seriously debating getting one of those Subaru Forester XS things.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know why my Z even has traction control. It does nothing. Unless you live in Cali, don't buy one. I'm amazed how many I see around here in Oregon.
> 
> So, a little off topic, but does anyone own a Forester XS or a Legacy Outback Sedan?



I have a WRX which is built on the same frame as the Forester. That being said I have driven a Forester XS on many occasions and have to say it is a great car…I am always jealous of the nice heated seats, climent control, and the giant sun roof. If you are switching from a 350Z might I suggest looking at an XT model or the WRX…They may not give you as much excitement as the car you have now in the summer but they will give you more fun and usability in the winter. All I can say is drive the different models…and if you get a turbo make sure to get the 5 speed so you can unlock its true potential.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Faster than probably 99.5% of the other drivers on the road, but the conditions are what really determine it for me. If it's icy, I go relatively slow. If there's a buildup of snow, I haul balls compared to everyone else because my tires destroy actual built-up, not packed down snow. Fastest I've gone in built-up snow is about 70, but my brakes aren't the best and I don't have ABS, so I would never do that around other vehicles or on a road that I don't know well.

2. Jeep Cherokee (NOT a GRAND cherokee, just cherokee) with 4WD

3. 30" BFGoodrich all-terrains

4. I have never slid off the road despite the hundreds of claims from my passengers that I will every time I drive in the snow. I have also never been in an accident even though I have no doubt that when I drive in snow, I'm the guy everyone says, "That asshole will be in a ditch a mile up the road, nyeh nyeh nyeh."  Oh yeah and I fishtail on purpose quite often if there's no cars around me. I only use 4WD if it's the only way I can keep moving at a reasonable speed. I scare the shit out of everyone I drive in the snow with. I also finding going sideways at 60 an exhilarating experience. :laugh:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Got a ticket from a Sheriff last season. I was driving my truck (now sold), which I was very familiar with. I consider myself better than average at driving in the snow. It was a Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 with a brand new suspension setup and baby 3" lift on siped all-terrain 31's. Had to go to the US District Courthouse and get screened by US Marhalls since it was on National forest land, and thus a Federal case...lol. Yeah, it was snowing fairly lightly at the time and they got me on radar going 15 over. My lawyer got it off, so it worked out, but I'm still pissed about it.


Nice Jeep. :thumbsup: I have those same wheels on mine.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

Speed: Depends on how bad the snow is, deep or snowstorm I keep my speed in check pretty well

Vehicle: 2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution

Tires: BFG G-Force Super Sport A/S - ridiculous f'ing tires! easy to maintain triple digit speeds in the rain, great tires for the snow surprisingly. however, no all season tires are a good mix for 490whp but that being said they still take it like a champ.

Tires/Brakes don't make much of a difference when stopping in snow. Good all season or snow tires only help to start in snow because when you go to stop, you're not stopping on asphalt or concrete which is a surface that doesn't move. You're stopping on snow...snow will shift and keep going so it doesn't make a whole lot of difference. Keep in mind snow is water, water is a liquid, liquids are incompressible so you're driving on top of the snow therefore the tires you have when you go to stop don't make much of a difference and same with turning except when turning, narrower tires are better as they will dig into the snow moreso than wider tires that will float on top of it. Similar to tires used for sand. Hence why we use chains(mimic paddle tires that you'd use in sand) to get traction on a loose surface(snow). Ice....just be smart about it, otherwise you're pretty much f'ed. Black ice...you're f'ed, make sure your insurance premium is paid and up to date.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

kdq84 said:


> I have a WRX which is built on the same frame as the Forester. That being said I have driven a Forester XS on many occasions and have to say it is a great car…I am always jealous of the nice heated seats, climent control, and the giant sun roof. If you are switching from a 350Z might I suggest looking at an XT model or the WRX…They may not give you as much excitement as the car you have now in the summer but they will give you more fun and usability in the winter. All I can say is drive the different models…and if you get a turbo make sure to get the 5 speed so you can unlock its true potential.


I almost bought a WRX STi (STI) instead of my Z, but I opted for the convertible. I'm torn. I love my Z, but I want a car that can handle snow better. I don't know that I could make the decision for myself.

And don't worry, I'd never buy an auto. Autos are for people who just use a car to get from point A to point B. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the feedback though. I've got a couple years before my lease is up so I don't have to decide until then.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually choose between three cars to take up to the slopes: 
1. Nissan Armada sitting on 22's 
2. GMC Yukon XL Denali (stock) 
3. H2 Hummer, 10 inch lift, King suspension, 20 inch rims wrapped in 37 inch Nitto Mudgrapplers

The Nissan is a great street whip but in the mountains the 22's are pretty bad if theres any ice whatsoever, I drive real slow and pray in this car if its snowing.

The Denali (AWD) handels really well, I drive at a comfortable pace in this car but I think if things were to get real bad then I might need chains (haven't need them yet though). 

The Hummer is a straight BEAST, usually theres a line of cars following me because I clear the road up for them. If I know conditions are bad, I'll take this. I tend to drive faster then most in this car because I'm not limited by chains, and my head gets real big because shawtys drool when I drive by  but if theres no snow then I'm usually one of the slowest cause I can't exactly make sharp turns down the mountain from Big Bear with a ten inch lift.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Driving in the snow has never been a real problem with me. As long as there isn't a 6 inches of snow on the ground I can drive fine. If the snow plows are out and clearing the roads I can go at least the speed limit. I drive a '95 toyota camry w/ all weather tires.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> The Hummer is a straight BEAST, usually theres a line of cars following me because I clear the road up for them..


Ha im sure the lift kicks ass in the snow with some big beefy tires but I saw the funniest shit this past weekend in vermont, a stock hummer skidded off the road with an inch of snow on the road from a dusting that followed a storm. he was stuck in about a foot of snow and had no idea what to do and kept digging himself deeper n deeper. funny thing was my truck was in the shop so I flew right past him in a little corny ass saturn sedan that I borrowed.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

*What about the stop?*

We don't get much snow here in Kentucky, but from my limited experience 4wd, AWD & 2WD all brake in the same manor. Good Tires will help with this obviously, but not much after you reach certain speeds. Over 30mph seems to be when things start to change. 

I drive a 4wd Tacoma, with BFGoodrich ALL TERRAIN T/A KO Tire. The truck can move in the snow with 4wd on, but it still stops just like a two wheel drive car. So if someone in 2wd slides out in front of me, I am hosed I am not going to be able to stop, if I am on the expressway doing 45mph plus. 

Last year coming back from Snow Shoe a snow storm hit eastern Kentucky (it was a snow storm by our standards 4inches fell) They had the plows out, I had 18 wheelers speeding by me 50, 60 miles on on snow covered roads. The line of traffic I was in was moving 30 mph tops. Sure enough there ended up being 10 car pile up further up the road from where a car slide out in front 18 wheeler. 

Moral of the story is like everything else with driving, just because you can doesn't really mean anything, it is all about what the other drivers can do. If there were no other cars on the roads than 4wd/awd would be awesome...and then I could see driving faster. 

I always enjoy seeing people in 4wd, awd vehicles stuck in the snow. People get those vehicles and get over confident and drive too fast with them in the snow. They stop just like all of the other vehicles on the roads, they have same type of brakes...


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy blasting past people who do anything less than the speed limit in anything less than 6 inches of snow. Because I know they're sitting in there thinking, "I can't wait to see that idiot in a ditch a mile up the road!" And yet, in all honesty the people I see crashing far more often are the ones going exceptionally slow. :laugh:

Plus I have a Jeep and my dad taught me to snow drive and I've never seen anyone better at it than him, so I kinda have an advantage :cheeky4:


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I drive slow like everyone else should...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Studed tires and a subaru seam to work fine , and the road gets plowed quick up here in AK


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> In five years, I have only need to chain up 5 or 6 times.


So thats once a year pretty much. I think u r due for another chain up :laugh:


----------

